# " Side Stiches "



## mechanic_chick (31 Jul 2006)

Hey guys , I tried searching for this topic around here but came up with nothing so I apologize in advance if there is. Im not even sure if too many others get them but they are a pain in the butt. " Side stiches " ; It's a sharp  very intense pain under your lower ribcage caused by a muscle spasm of the diaphragm. Usually occurs with beginer runners or people who havent found their pace  and who tend to breath quickly. 

What exactly causes them? 

On inhalation, we take air into the lungs, pressing the diaphragm downward. When we exhale, the diaphragm moves up. If the body has some trapped air/gas below the diaphragm, if we've eaten too close to exercise, or if we start exercising too vigorously, the diaphragm may cramp, causing pain under the rib cage on the right side.

So with all this information you would think with consistent practise of running ( years of running ) , pacing your breath etc etc.. You think they would stop. You go to the Doctor and of course gives you the same ol' advice.

Has anyone else experienced these? And how do you get rid of them. I have had them pretty bad ever since I was a young teenager and they have slowley been going away. But , some days even power walking will cause one to the point I literally I have to dig my hand  into my side up by my ribcage to get rid of the pain.

I am going on BMQ soon and I am sure they'd think Im crazy If I was digging my hands into my ribs. 

Any solutions?

Thanks.

JESSO


----------



## Gunnar (31 Jul 2006)

Stitches...the way it was explained to me in school was that they are caused by pockets in your lungs calle alveioli, which open to increase the capacity of your lungs.  Exercise regularly (like running, PT, etc.) means that those pockets will tend to stay open, giving you increased lung capacity overall...and therefore no need (or if they're all open, ability) for more to open on you.

For what it's worth.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jul 2006)

I will post these links and then lock this thread unless someone has any valuable info:


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22788/post-297635.html#msg297635

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109/post-316478.html#msg316478

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36892/post-323084.html#msg323084

Running Pains:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22932/post-126427.html#msg126427


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2006)

I wish people would try 'GOOGLE' before posting a question like this.
Pretty simple.

http://sportsmedicine.about.com/cs/injuries/a/aa053100a.htm


----------

